# [SOLVED]Emerge z FEAUTRES="buildpkg" buduje walnięte paczki

## Jacekalex

Cześć

Jak w temacie, instalowałem nowy system, ale przypadkowo go popsułem, nie martwiąc się zanadto, zaorałem partycję, wypakowałem stage, i instaluję paczki skompilowane wcześniej, które sobie grzecznie siedzą w PKGDIR na innej partycji.

I okazało się , że Portage, wersja 2.2.14 (i kilka wcześniejszych wersji też) buduje walnietę paczki tbz2, których potem sam nie potrafi wypakować.

Dotyczy to (zauważone przypadki) gcc-4.8.3, Thunderbiridy od wersji 24.4.0 do 31.2.0, Firefoxy od wersji 28.0 do 33.0, i mam ten błąd na obu systemach, i tym nowym budowanych na gcc-4.8 jak i na obecnym. budowanym gcc-4.7.3-r1.

Najstarsza paczka, w której zauważyłem ten błąd, to:

```
     Fri Mar 21 09:58:08 2014 >>> www-client/firefox-28.0
```

który był budowany przez Portage 2.2.8-r1.

Tak wygląda próba zainstalowania gcc z takiej paczki, poprzez 

```
emerge -G =sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3
```

```
>>> Extracting info

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        nls abi_x86_64 amd64 nptl cxx multilib kernel_linux elibc_glibc openmp hardened userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox splitdebug

>>> Extracting sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3

tar: setxattrat: Cannot set 'user.pax.flags' extended attribute for file './usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1plus': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

tar: ./usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1plus: Nie można open: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

tar: setxattrat: Cannot set 'user.pax.flags' extended attribute for file './usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

tar: ./usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/cc1: Nie można open: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

tar: Zakończenie w stanie błędu z powodu uprzednich błędów

tar failed with status 2

!!! Error Extracting '/home/Gentoo/paczki483/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3.tbz2'
```

Emerge -info:

```
Portage 2.2.14 (python 2.7.7-final-0, hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.17.2-gr1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.17.2-gr1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4037084 total,     40444 free

KiB Swap:    4192928 total,   4192832 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 14 Nov 2014 00:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.2.5-r6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: hardened-dev lokalny sunrise proaudio mate-overlay steam-overlay freeswitch mysql science multimedia kde gentroid desktop-effects x11 mozilla gcpan gentoo kde-sunset pentoo qt roslin stuff

Installed sets: @compiz, @pidgin, @qt5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mssse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CPPFLAGS="-march=native -mssse3 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mssse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/Gentoo/sources"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --keep-going  --buildpkg  --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersync webrsync-gpg xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/home/Gentoo/paczki64"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/var/portage/gentoo"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/portage/layman/hardened-development /var/portage/local /var/portage/layman/sunrise /var/portage/layman/pro-audio /var/portage/layman/mate /var/portage/layman/steam /var/portage/layman/freeswitch /var/portage/layman/mysql /var/portage/layman/science /var/portage/layman/multimedia /var/portage/layman/kde /var/portage/layman/gentroid /var/portage/layman/desktop-effects /var/portage/layman/x11 /var/portage/layman/mozilla /var/portage/gcpan /var/portage/gentoo /var/portage/layman/kde-sunset /var/portage/layman/pentoo /var/portage/layman/qt /var/portage/layman/roslin /var/portage/layman/stuff"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 caps cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri gdbm glade gnome gtk hardened iconv icu idn ipv6 jack jit justify kde mmx modules multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nvidia opencl opengl openmp oss pam pax_kernel pcre qt4 readline session sse sse2 ssl ssse3 static static-libs tcpd tls tty-helpers unicode urandom vaapi vdpau wayland x265 xattr xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel snd-card-hda-intel cx88-audio usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en pl" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic auth_pam naxsi security autoindex browser charset fancyindex empty_gif fastcgi geo gzip limit_req limit_zone map memcached proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients ssi upstream_ip_hash userid uwsgi cache_purge degradation flv geoip headers_more image_filter limit_conn metrics spdy mp4 pcre-jit perl push random_index realip secure_link slowfs_cache stub_status sub upload upload_progress xslt passenger" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5.5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64 arm" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64 arm" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="gradm echo psd lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude"

USE_PYTHON="3.2 2.7"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

A tu kilka walniętych paczek do weryfikacji (Portage nie potrafi ich w ogóle wypakować, tar podobnie):

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxnxcErK-vmSS2VjRmw4ZHlaZ1U&usp=sharing#list

Jakby był problem z tym, czy się prawidłowo pobrała jakaś, to w README.txt są sumy kontrolne.

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Fri Jan 30, 2015 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Chyba się wyjaśniło tutaj:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1004194-highlight-.html

Swoją drogą, walnięte paczki z powodu FEATURES="userpriv" i Grseca, to przypał wielki jak drzwi do stodoły.  :Very Happy: 

----------

